# 3rd and Commons (Open RP)



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 6, 2018)

You guys are more than welcomed to hop into this RP and chill but
1.) Please be respectful
2.) Do not post your fetishes or NSFW material here
3.) This chat is open to everyone. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Pulsating music is playing through the air. There are a couple of tenants hanging outside of the apartment. The streets are full of life. Kids are playing in the alleyway or at the park across the street. The apartment building is located underneath an interstate bridge. The noise coming from it is deafening. 

A black german shepherd sits next to the steps chilling out. He has a light hoodie on. He seems to be busy working on his next art piece which is being painted by a set of spray cans next to him. He has his own radio sitting next to him.


----------



## metafang (Apr 6, 2018)

Paha was late to the interview. After struggling into the interview attire (one size too small, and almost-fitting) of someone else (the nice lady who had been letting them stay in the living room since a week ago) Paha was bicycling down the street (also her bicycle) trying not to rip someone else's pants. 

The interview was a pizza place down the way- for some reason it didn't say if they were hiring as a server or for a dishwasher but Paha went for the slack pants, calm yellow button up shirt and suit jacket in maude sequins that really truly clashed with the current shade of seafoam glinting off their scales. It seemed like a bad decision at the time, and it was. 

Paha didn't usually care to wear anything- a shirt if it made others more comfortable? But Paha didn't think of nudity as something complicated. Knowing full well the owner of the establishment and most of the patrons were human and basically unaware of the total non-problem a naked body can be, Paha made the good decision to give a serious attempt at getting hired by putting on some clothes. 

So the good decision and the bad decision cancelled one another out and Paha didn't know quite which way to feel about it. During the run to the interview, which they were half-way completed with on crossing 3rd street, they couldn't stop thinking about how somehow the sequin jacket's interior was itchy _through_ the shirt layer, or even, just nervously under their scales. They felt like they were, again, definitely not getting hired. 

As Paha raced across the sidewalk, barefoot and holding the shiny, borrowed teal heels in their arms so as not to ruin the shoes or themselves in the journey there, they got distracted watching an artist work for one sixty seconds as they approached. That one minute was enough time to see them slip on an unattended rusty can hiding itself in the dust and leaves, juggle the shoes For Dear Life and almost fall on top of a stranger  and their work. Luckily they regained balance but as they spun up to catch themselves and yell "sorry", they stuck a hand back against the surface being painted on and fell partly into it with their shoulder and wing. They came away staring at their hand, grimacing a "what next" smile, and ... attempted to get on with the thing. Feeling also horrified that they might have ruined what this person was working on, they yelled one more time as they kept running, "dammmnnnnnn iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit"


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 6, 2018)

metafang said:


> Paha was late to the interview. After struggling into the interview attire (one size too small, and almost-fitting) of someone else (the nice lady who had been letting them stay in the living room since a week ago) Paha was bicycling down the street (also her bicycle) trying not to rip someone else's pants.
> 
> The interview was a pizza place down the way- for some reason it didn't say if they were hiring as a server or for a dishwasher but Paha went for the slack pants, calm yellow button up shirt and suit jacket in maude sequins that really truly clashed with the current shade of seafoam glinting off their scales. It seemed like a bad decision at the time, and it was.
> 
> ...


The dog looked confused for a solid moment. "wait! You have paint on your hands! You might want to wipe that off first!" he shouts. He gets up from his spot and chases after the person running, ignoring the hushed murmurs. He jumps over the stairs landing between the people sitting on it before scaling the wall again. "wait up!" He jumps over the railing and lands. He then runs off again.


----------



## metafang (Apr 6, 2018)

But Paha was gone. They hadn't heard any of the well-intentioned stranger's words, just the yelling-ness of it. Gone to the interview, and even though it wasn't that far away, and even though it took about eight minutes for the staff to come back awkwardly after Paha's arrival and claim that they had already filled the position, it took a lot for them to remember the differently awkward moments before when they had ruined someone's art. 

So it took a second take for Paha to recall the dog's face as they began walking away from the pizza corner, irritated to still not be employed. Then, suddenly alight with recognition of the former stranger who apparently had run after them some of the distance down the street to the interview, Paha said, "Oh... oh no. You're that guy from before.." Paha winced and said, "I really, really hope I didn't mess with whatever you were working on. If it's damaged, I know this wouldn't change things but can I buy you some snacks from the store or something? I feel really bad about not watching where I was going,"


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 6, 2018)

metafang said:


> But Paha was gone. They hadn't heard any of the well-intentioned stranger's words, just the yelling-ness of it. Gone to the interview, and even though it wasn't that far away, and even though it took about eight minutes for the staff to come back awkwardly after Paha's arrival and claim that they had already filled the position, it took a lot for them to remember the differently awkward moments before when they had ruined someone's art.
> 
> So it took a second take for Paha to recall the dog's face as they began walking away from the pizza corner, irritated to still not be employed. Then, suddenly alight with recognition of the former stranger who apparently had run after them some of the distance down the street to the interview, Paha said, "Oh... oh no. You're that guy from before.." Paha winced and said, "I really, really hope I didn't mess with whatever you were working on. If it's damaged, I know this wouldn't change things but can I buy you some snacks from the store or something? I feel really bad about not watching where I was going,"


It's okay honestly. The paint was only semi wet. Though you got some all over your hand and I was trying to stop you." He scratches behind his head.


----------



## Pompadork (Apr 6, 2018)

Shuffling down the street, a stack of home made band fliers in hand, Axxe struggled to keep up with Lil Darlin as she slapped one onto every surface (and person) they passed. "Is this legal?" the bull asked, peering around the stack he was forced to carry.

"Probably not but hey! I've run from the cops before I'll do it again." The unicorn replied ignoring the glares of an apartment resident as she pasted yet another flier onto their door. The way she did it so quickly was almost an art form in itself. Adding a dramatic twirl here and there she was getting these babies out left and right whether these people wanted them or not.

_Plap_. "One for you!"
_Plap_. "And for your kid!"
_Plap_. "I didn't kill these trees for nothin'!"
_*Plap*_. "Woops that one was a bit hard on the back!"


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 6, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> Shuffling down the street, a stack of home made band fliers in hand, Axxe struggled to keep up with Lil Darlin as she slapped one onto every surface (and person) they passed. "Is this legal?" the bull asked, peering around the stack he was forced to carry.
> 
> "Probably not but hey! I've run from the cops before I'll do it again." The unicorn replied ignoring the glares of an apartment resident as she pasted yet another flier onto their door. The way she did it so quickly was almost an art form in itself. Adding a dramatic twirl here and there she was getting these babies out left and right whether these people wanted them or not.
> 
> ...


A black and yellow Tiger hangs out at the street corner. He has on a leather jacket and sunglasses. He shakes his head as he watches you.


----------



## Pompadork (Apr 6, 2018)

LegendaryWhisper said:


> A black and yellow Tiger hangs out at the street corner. He has on a leather jacket and sunglasses. He shakes his head as he watches you.


Axxe glances out from behind the stack, making uncomfortable eye contact with the tiger. "Heeey uh...maybe we've covered this street enough? I mean I don't think _I_ would need more than one flier on _my_ property...j-just saying!" He quietly said to Lil Darlin who didn't look like she was ready to stop any time soon.
"Oh cmon! It's not like it really is your property anyways! We're just spreading the word! Culturing the people! Besides, at least they look cool! I bet these babies will be worth at least $50 in a couple of years!"
Watching her shove one under someones windshield wipers the bull looked over the stack again to see the tiger still there quietly observing the mess they had been making. He was definitely panicking juuust a bit.


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 6, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> Axxe glances out from behind the stack, making uncomfortable eye contact with the tiger. "Heeey uh...maybe we've covered this street enough? I mean I don't think _I_ would need more than one flier on _my_ property...j-just saying!" He quietly said to Lil Darlin who didn't look like she was ready to stop any time soon.
> "Oh cmon! It's not like it really is your property anyways! We're just spreading the word! Culturing the people! Besides, at least they look cool! I bet these babies will be worth at least $50 in a couple of years!"
> Watching her shove one under someones windshield wipers the bull looked over the stack again to see the tiger still there quietly observing the mess they had been making. He was definitely panicking juuust a bit.


"what do you lunes think your doing?" he asked in a gruff voice. He was making eye contact with the bull under his sunglasses.


----------



## Pompadork (Apr 6, 2018)

LegendaryWhisper said:


> "what do you lunes think your doing?" he asked in a gruff voice. He was making eye contact with the bull under his sunglasses.


The bull let out an embarrissngly shrill "Eep!" as the top few papers fell around him.
_"Don't worry, I got this."_ Lil Darlin whispered, bravely stepping in front of him. "Sir you seem like a fine man of culture! We're uh...girl scouts! Trying to get our community service badges by helping out the local art scene!"
_"Girl scouts? We're both like 20! And what girl scout troop would promote a metal band?" _He whispered harshly as the unicorn rocked back and forth on her hooves trying to look sweet and innocent.


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 6, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> The bull let out an embarrissngly shrill "Eep!" as the top few papers fell around him.
> _"Don't worry, I got this."_ Lil Darlin whispered, bravely stepping in front of him. "Sir you seem like a fine man of culture! We're uh...girl scouts! Trying to get our community service badges by helping out the local art scene!"
> _"Girl scouts? We're both like 20! And what girl scout troop would promote a metal band?" _He whispered harshly as the unicorn rocked back and forth on her hooves trying to look sweet and innocent.


He frowns. "I don't believe you but I'll give you a pass. It's not me you have to be worried about. The police, maybe, but other people might have a cow. I suggest you be mindful of where you step."


----------



## metafang (Apr 7, 2018)

LegendaryWhisper said:


> It's okay honestly. The paint was only semi wet. Though you got some all over your hand and I was trying to stop you." He scratches behind his head.



"well thanks for trying to make that situation i just got myself into less messy." they said, trying quickly to bury their embarrassment. "but i was mostly worried about your art, there was something i had to make it to but that's no excuse for fucking up someone else's work~" they had a flash of color-change spectrum across their body, as they decided to change their mind about feeling bad. It was genuinely an accident, and this dude didn't seem to be on a trip about this at all.

"but... i don't really know the area, i just got in to town. and I'm worried I might've gotten some paint on these clothes I borrowed. Do you have a hose I could use to try and clean up before I get back to where im staying? the snax are still an offer too. maybe you could show me what you're working on while i clean up?"

Paha was used to living where they didn't know anyone and felt genuinely comfortable asking other people for things as long as it isn't de-railing or expensive for that individual. They came from a line of reptilianoids that generally stayed in one place, and a tiny hallucinatory version of their parents (a ferret-chameleon and a dragon) shouted silent body language that asking for anything from strangers should only happen in a life-or-death situation. That it's incredibly rude not to just go deal with something yourself. Paha, as usual, dropped a velvet curtain on top of the tiny parent-voices in their brain, and commenced having a fresh state of mind.

"sorry, all that babble. i have a busy brain. what's your name?" Paha tilted their geometric head slightly to the side, laughing now a little at the paint now dried on to their hand- hopefully not to the sequin top.


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 7, 2018)

metafang said:


> "well thanks for trying to make that situation i just got myself into less messy." they said, trying quickly to bury their embarrassment. "but i was mostly worried about your art, there was something i had to make it to but that's no excuse for fucking up someone else's work~" they had a flash of color-change spectrum across their body, as they decided to change their mind about feeling bad. It was genuinely an accident, and this dude didn't seem to be on a trip about this at all.
> 
> "but... i don't really know the area, i just got in to town. and I'm worried I might've gotten some paint on these clothes I borrowed. Do you have a hose I could use to try and clean up before I get back to where im staying? the snax are still an offer too. maybe you could show me what you're working on while i clean up?"
> 
> ...


"Yeah I've got a hose out back that you could use to clean yourself off and sure." The dog grins. "the name is Zero." He extends a paw out to you. This paw had a protective glove on it to prevent paint from getting on it while he was working. " would it be too much to ask for your name?"


----------



## BadMasterYouJerk (Apr 7, 2018)

Just as the two were moving in for the pawshake, a rather lumbering, black clad panther shoved them apart and sprinted past them, in arm a old looking satchel half slung about his arm and shoulder. His hood was raised, hard to see his face- and just as he rounded the corner, this lanky, scrawny looking jackrabbit broke past them as well, his breathing harsh, hands shaking as he looked about in fear. But slowing down, his ears fell back, and he rubbed his face in a pained looking way. "Oh good- now I'm really dead-" he whimpered, voice entwined in a sweet British accent, dawning a simple sweater vest and bowtie. He let out a breath, rubbing away the sweat from his forehead, before he noticed the two there, and gave a nervous smile.

"S-So sorry- did I hit into either of you...?"


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 7, 2018)

BadMasterYouJerk said:


> Just as the two were moving in for the pawshake, a rather lumbering, black clad panther shoved them apart and sprinted past them, in arm a old looking satchel half slung about his arm and shoulder. His hood was raised, hard to see his face- and just as he rounded the corner, this lanky, scrawny looking jackrabbit broke past them as well, his breathing harsh, hands shaking as he looked about in fear. But slowing down, his ears fell back, and he rubbed his face in a pained looking way. "Oh good- now I'm really dead-" he whimpered, voice entwined in a sweet British accent, dawning a simple sweater vest and bowtie. He let out a breath, rubbing away the sweat from his forehead, before he noticed the two there, and gave a nervous smile.
> 
> "S-So sorry- did I hit into either of you...?"


The dog perks up. "um no not really. Your cool dude."


----------



## BadMasterYouJerk (Apr 7, 2018)

LegendaryWhisper said:


> The dog perks up. "um no not really. Your cool dude."





"O-Oh! Thank goodness- Very sorry anyway- Did-" He falls quiet a moment, sighing and rubbing his paw over his head to brush back his ears. "Did you happen to see a panther running through here? She's sort of tall- wearing a hoodie?"


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 7, 2018)

BadMasterYouJerk said:


> View attachment 29993
> "O-Oh! Thank goodness- Very sorry anyway- Did-" He falls quiet a moment, sighing and rubbing his paw over his head to brush back his ears. "Did you happen to see a panther running through here? She's sort of tall- wearing a hoodie?"


"Yes...Yes I did. They shoved past us right before I even had a chance to shake her hand."


----------



## metafang (Apr 13, 2018)

(x.x sorry i glitch out of time so easily!!!)

Paha grinned and observed the events. Usually, in moments of the unknown being experienced, they took a solid step back to observe.

"yeaa- no harm done." Paha widened their eyes and let the scary smile slashed across their maw slip into the display of just a bit of fang.
They weren't going to verbalize if they had seen the fur in question because ... you never know! 
Paha decided to especially not to know if it meant someone was "really dead" now as the jackrabbit had claimed to be.
Paha had had to run in a number of situations. Sometimes from the undead but usually from stressed debt collectors and the like.
The situation had momentum, but so did they.

"Zero, nice to meet you." Paha took a stride toward the hose indicated and on the way grabbed his hand to give it the squeeze he had offered before. 

"I'm Paha Poika. I live five blocks that-way. This paint, as you said is pretty dry now, mind if I use that hose you mentioned?"


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 13, 2018)

metafang said:


> (x.x sorry i glitch out of time so easily!!!)
> 
> Paha grinned and observed the events. Usually, in moments of the unknown being experienced, they took a solid step back to observe.
> 
> ...


"sure follow me." he bid the jackrabbit farewell and walked off with Paha. He took her to the back of the apartment. There was a dark green hose out back. "help yourself."


----------



## metafang (Apr 15, 2018)

LegendaryWhisper said:


> "sure follow me." he bid the jackrabbit farewell and walked off with Paha. He took her to the back of the apartment. There was a dark green hose out back. "help yourself."



"thanks," Paha said, calling back to the jackrabbit, "i hope you find your friend!" a little good will could usually go more of a way than nothing. 

the paint was sticky and aerosol and required scrubbing with steel wool. the majority of it now scraped away with the aid of dish soap, and Paha's scales able to breathe again, though a little raw feeling, they decided to simply finish the details of this job later. over time the paint would fall from between their scales and they would work diligently for that to happen when ever they did the dishes, which was multiple times daily. they were not too concerned. 

"Zero, what were you making? I saw it for a minute and it seemed cool but... my brain's glazed over with the recent events, i never really got to see it. if you dont mind showing a random person what you're up to, that is ," Paha smiled to the neighbor, ready to keep forgetting that job interview.


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 15, 2018)

metafang said:


> "thanks," Paha said, calling back to the jackrabbit, "i hope you find your friend!" a little good will could usually go more of a way than nothing.
> 
> the paint was sticky and aerosol and required scrubbing with steel wool. the majority of it now scraped away with the aid of dish soap, and Paha's scales able to breathe again, though a little raw feeling, they decided to simply finish the details of this job later. over time the paint would fall from between their scales and they would work diligently for that to happen when ever they did the dishes, which was multiple times daily. they were not too concerned.
> 
> "Zero, what were you making? I saw it for a minute and it seemed cool but... my brain's glazed over with the recent events, i never really got to see it. if you dont mind showing a random person what you're up to, that is ," Paha smiled to the neighbor, ready to keep forgetting that job interview.


"well I was making a lion head cloud that had stars in it. I managed to put the stencil onto the canvas. I'm just waiting for the paint to draw out more before I can add the next layer of paint to it."


----------



## metafang (Apr 15, 2018)

"astronomical," paha said literally, though wowwed by image as it imagined itself into their mind. "Is it dry now?" the planning and patience that this displayed was out-of-sight to paha, who usually liked gratification faster than instant.


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 15, 2018)

metafang said:


> "astronomical," paha said literally, though wowwed by image as it imagined itself into their mind. "Is it dry now?" the planning and patience that this displayed was out-of-sight to paha, who usually liked gratification faster than instant.


"It should be. Come on." He leads her around to the front. His painting supplies still sitting there. He pulls back the large stencil he used to reveal a black, orange, red, and yellow lion head.


----------



## metafang (Apr 18, 2018)

Paha's face was still as the lions head came in to view from abstraction. then they grinned that scary smile again. 

"how long have you been stenciling? is this what you do for money or what? it looks like it has depth for being made out of four colors," they added.


----------



## LegendaryWhisper (Apr 18, 2018)

metafang said:


> Paha's face was still as the lions head came in to view from abstraction. then they grinned that scary smile again.
> 
> "how long have you been stenciling? is this what you do for money or what? it looks like it has depth for being made out of four colors," they added.


"I've been doing this for 4 years. I get paid on and off depends on who is willing to pay for it." he replies. "now I just have to add the stars."


----------

